# ISO Croatian Soup Recipe



## Annie68 (Jan 8, 2010)

I cannot remember the correct name...my aunt used to make it. She passed away several years ago and of course her recipe is long gone. What I remember about it....made with pork, cranberry beans, cabbage, and I think vinegar was added at the end.

Especially at this cold snowy time of the year, I am craving a big pot of this soup.

Hopefully someone has this recipe or something similar.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 8, 2010)

What's a cranberry bean? If you mean cranberries, which are native only to North America, then, if you're searching for it, the recipe may not be old world Croatian but an improvised old world dish developed by your aunt. In any case, it sounds interesting!


----------



## Annie68 (Jan 8, 2010)

No, they weren't cranberries...but actual dried beans. I found this description online. Apparently in Italy they are called Borlotti beans. If you Google them, you will see photos...sorry but I haven't quite figured out how to upload a photo yet. 

"_The cranberry bean is a large, knobby round beige pod spotched with red, which disappears with cooking. The inside of the bean is cream-colored with red streaks with a chesnut-like flavor. Cranberry beans must be shelled before cooking. They are available fresh in the summer, and dried year round."_


----------



## Selkie (Jan 8, 2010)

That's neat! I like exploring the use of new or regional ingredients. I may have to search for some on-line and give them a try.


----------

